# WCG- TPU Father's Day Crunching Challenge.... official planning thread



## Norton (May 10, 2015)

*** UPDATED ***

Hey Team,

We sort of missed the boat planning a Challenge around *Mother's Day*... my fault  Work's been nuts lately! 

Soooo....

*Let's do a Challenge for Father's Day this year!*

*When? June 10th thru June 21st 

Format? points

Prizes? Absolutely!*  See below..

*Prizes update
*
Here's the start of our prize list:
- $20 Paypal gift provided by @Deelron
- $25 Paypal gift (me)
- $100 Paypal gift provided by @mjkmike
- $100 Paypal gift provided by @twilyth
- 2x2GB Samsung ram provided by @4x4n
- CM Storm Mizar laser gaming mouse provided by @sneekypeet
- Cryorig H7 CPU Cooler provided by @sneekypeet
- Bitfenix fans and LED strips provided by @Bow
- Scythe Mugen 4 cpu cooler provided by @Heaven7
- 2x 8pin MB cable extensions (White) provided by @Heaven7

*There are a few more items in the works including games and additional hardware- check the list in the OP for new arrivals

Kreij Memorial Father's Day giveaway rig:*
We will plan to giveaway the rig as a kickoff to the Challenge so the Dad who receives it can enjoy it on Father's Day 
**note-*_ the Kreij Father Day rig is *available to all of TPU*! Participation in crunching/folding or the Challenge is optional._


*Please post with your support, ideas, and suggestions*


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2015)

OK. Let's DO IT!!


----------



## T-Bob (May 10, 2015)

Sounds good to me Capt'n


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2015)

Upcoming Challenge?  I'm absolutely in, very excited! 

So this gives us just over a month to throw it all together and plan it out. I think that's ample time to get this goodness going


----------



## stinger608 (May 10, 2015)

Of course count me in.


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2015)

So what are we thinking about... a 1 week challenge?


----------



## adulaamin (May 10, 2015)

Count me in!

I should have an Intel Pentium G3258 added to my list of crunchers hopefully by the end of this month. Asus finally decided to replace my defective M5G with an M7G after 6 MONTHS OF WAITING!!! I hope to replace it with another 4790k in a couple of months or when budget becomes available.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2015)

Still never got around to filling that box. Will be on its way Monday.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 10, 2015)

Of course I'll take part. My 4670k may not be the fastest though.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So what are we thinking about... a 1 week challenge?



About a week sounds good- maybe Friday *June 12th* thru Friday* June 19th*

Thoughts?


----------



## stinger608 (May 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> About a week sounds good- maybe Friday *June 12th* thru Friday* June 19th*
> 
> Thoughts?




I think that would work great!


----------



## Heaven7 (May 10, 2015)

Count me in as well!


----------



## Doc41 (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like a good way to test my new setup


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2015)

Im in! I need to reinstall Bionic on my I7 cruncher at work. It been turned off for about 2 weeks now cause I had issues with my HDD's


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> About a week sounds good- maybe Friday *June 12th* thru Friday* June 19th*
> 
> Thoughts?




So is this really a _Jurassic World_ Challenge in disguise? 

Those dates should work well and I'm stoked!




As far as format goes, I'm guessing that it's going to be All Projects, yes?  Faah might be winding down/done by then. That right @twilyth?


----------



## twilyth (May 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So what are we thinking about... a 1 week challenge?





Norton said:


> About a week sounds good- maybe Friday *June 12th* thru Friday* June 19th*
> 
> Thoughts?


One of the objectives of a challenge with prizes is to attract some new members, at least I assume that's part of it.  So maybe we should stretch it out to 10 days or maybe 2 weeks.  That way any new people get a real feel for what it's like and get a chance to really rack up some points before the whole thing is over.  For a new person, it takes at least a few days before they completely spool up. So extending the time will give them the chance to see how much they tweak their rigs and boost output.  I think that's part of the fun for many people here, especially being a techie type site.  But it's just a thought.  Maybe this would be something we could do a poll for.



manofthem said:


> As far as format goes, I'm guessing that it's going to be All Projects, yes?  Faah might be winding down/done by then. That right @twilyth?


I'm not sure anyone knows.  WCG is being their normal uncommunicative selves and blaming the sudden change in the status of the project on the project staff. 

There was a notification back in February that the project would be ending but it seems that the status page that lists active projects and the %completed for each changed from something like 80% a couple of weeks ago to 98%.

If you go to the Scripps web site and look at the wu numbers, the last one listed is 955,099 and I have wu's that are in the 980k range.  That page hasn't been updated since December so that's obviously wrong.  Plus now I'm getting wu's in the 887k range.  So I don't know if they're re-running wu's or this is section of work that people are saying was skipped.

Personally, I don't have a problem with re-running wu's but that p/o'ed a lot of people back at the old United Devices and ended up with that project being shut down.  Historical note, a lot of people at WCG came from UD in 2007 when UD shut down their grid computing and ultimately went out of business.


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2015)

twilyth said:


> One of the objectives of a challenge with prizes is to attract some new members, at least I assume that's part of it. So maybe we should stretch it out to 10 days or maybe 2 weeks. That way any new people get a real feel for what it's like and get a chance to really rack up some points before the whole thing is over. For a new person, it takes at least a few days before they completely spool up.



Not a bad idea honestly. Granted, the week challenge is longer than a week already since most start spooling up a few days early anyway, but a 10 day Challenge might work well. 

Maybe Cap'n can ask team members to voice their opinion as to duration and go from there. 

As to the projects... usually we do all projects so it's all good either way regarding faah.  There is the possibility of a project-specific challenge, but I feel that might limit things in some ways...? Not sure, but I'm up for whatever.


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2015)

Count me in, a couple of my rigs are already crunching 24/7, might see about firing up a couple more for the week.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2015)

I cant offer much more in terms of productivity but..........with my little pick and shovel, i'll be there.
ThugXeon



Spoiler: Old Welsh Chant



When the coal comes from the Rhondda,
And the water's running fine,
With my little pick and shovel,
I'll be there!


----------



## Recca29 (May 11, 2015)

if Planned in July, count me in.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2015)

@twilyth has a valid point on the duration and I'll add a poll so that folks can vote on their preferences for date(s) and challenge length.


----------



## Bow (May 11, 2015)

All in
I have some prizes to donate also.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2015)

I can't believe that I'm going to agree to a 2 week challenge in June, but I am.  @twilyth , you hit it on the head.


----------



## T-Bob (May 11, 2015)

I'm good for a 2 week challenge. Good  idea @twilyth


----------



## peche (May 11, 2015)

little peche will be crunching as hard as posible captain ... also looking for more crew for the team!!'
Regards,


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2015)

Added a poll- choose your preference. 

*note- date(s) are estimates.


Also, if you have any prize suggestions or donations please post or PM me.


----------



## theonedub (May 12, 2015)

Subbing so I don't lose track.


----------



## Caring1 (May 12, 2015)

Why not 7 days?
I don't know about most people but I find it easier to remember.


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2015)

I voted for 10 days as I think it's a nice balance and compromise between going a little longer while not making it too long for either new members and/or hot days. 

However I'd be up for whatevs, just want to throw a vote in there 



As for prizes, I'll throw a game or 2 into a game giveaway should we decide to have one again. Hardware wise, I don't have much to throw in, but I'd like to try to help out if I could. I guess I'll wait and figure out what's what.


----------



## FireFox (May 12, 2015)

I haven't voted yet, 10 days it's fine but 2 weeks would be excellent

Just my own opinion.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 12, 2015)

Im not voting because i dont mind which option............apart from "other"  i have never liked it as an option for anything.


----------



## st2000 (May 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I voted for 10 days as I think it's a nice balance and compromise between going a little longer while not making it too long for either new members and/or hot days.


i voted for 2 weeks cause not everyone can crunch all 7 days or all 10 or even 14, but it will be some kind of chalenge so a bit of manipulating with ego will be fine for total result


----------



## adulaamin (May 13, 2015)

2 weeks!


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2015)

Lets go 2 weeks..a Crunch -A- Thon


----------



## FireFox (May 13, 2015)

Bow said:


> Lets go 2 weeks..a Crunch -A- Thon


----------



## twilyth (May 14, 2015)

LOL, cracked me up.  Should do a series of those where it starts with 'are you ready to rumble'.  Then it goes 'in this corner is sister mary of perpetual pain - 2 time winner of the WNWF (world nun wrestling federation).  In this [other] corner we have sister 'nun of the above.'  Her signature move is the high flying Molly-Go-Round.


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2015)

Thread needs more planning! 

The team is a little quiet lately, reminds me of the F@H team


----------



## peche (May 16, 2015)

agreed ... so captain @Norton  whats going on here?
fuel up the situation!


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2015)

peche said:


> agreed ... so captain @Norton  whats going on here?
> fuel up the situation!









That's @Norton pouring go-juice on the Challenge fire, with us teammates surrounding and watching in awe!

Looking forward to this challenge for sure!


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thread *needs more planning!*
> 
> The team is a little quiet lately, reminds me of the F@H team





peche said:


> agreed ... so captain @Norton  whats going on here?
> fuel up the situation!



*Ask and ye shall receive....* 

*** UPDATE ***

   According to the poll it looks like we'll be planning for a *10 day *Challenge based on points. I will schedule the Challenge at WCG next Friday (5/22) so everyone has a chance to vote for the duration/date(s).

*Prizes update
*
Here's the start of our prize list:

- $25 Paypal gift (me)
- CM Storm Mizar laser gaming mouse provided by @sneekypeet
- Cryorig H7 CPU Cooler provided by @sneekypeet
- Bitfenix fans and LED strips provided by @Bow
*There are a few more items in the works including games and additional hardware- check the list in the OP for new arrivals*

*Kreij Memorial Father's Day giveaway rig:*

We will plan to giveaway the rig as a kickoff to the Challenge so the Dad who receives it can enjoy it on Father's Day 
**note-*_ the Kreij Father Day rig is *available to all of TPU*! Participation in crunching/folding or the Challenge is optional._


----------



## peche (May 16, 2015)

brave captain!!! im saving my secret cruncher for this challenge!!!


Spoiler: peche's secret weapon...





 Aleenha is going to be my secret weapon so keep the secret


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2015)

peche said:


> brave captain!!! im saving my secret cruncher for this challenge!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: peche's secret weapon...
> ...





My secret weapon is getting a little weekend shakedown while getting some Pie for Kreij:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3197434


----------



## peche (May 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> My secret weapon is getting a little weekend shakedown while getting some Pie for Kreij:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3197434


is the YomatoGun ready on that ship captain?


Spoiler: Norton's real secret weapon...











By the way, you secret weapon makes mine looking like a little ship 


Spoiler: peche's weapon Graphic description


----------



## 4x4n (May 16, 2015)

I'm in for this, but how does this work? Most points for the 10 days wins? How do you determine prizes?

Also, I can throw in a 2x2gb set of generic Samsung DDR3. They are HCH9 so they clock up pretty good.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2015)

4x4n said:


> I'm in for this, but how does this work? Most points for the 10 days wins? How do you determine prizes?
> 
> Also, I can throw in a 2x2gb set of generic Samsung DDR3. They are HCH9 so they clock up pretty good.



Challenge is between participating crunching Teams- most points wins. Prizes are for TPU crunching/folding Team members who are active during the challenge and the winner(s) are randomly selected at the end of the challenge.

Thanks!


----------



## T-Bob (May 16, 2015)

> My secret weapon is getting a little weekend shakedown while getting some Pie for Kreij:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3197434


That's quite a secret weapon that you have there @Norton


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2015)

@Norton sweet deal there on the secret weapon, very fine for Kreij too 



4x4n said:


> Also, I can throw in a 2x2gb set of generic Samsung DDR3. They are HCH9 so they clock up pretty good.



Awesome donation buddy, thanks!


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2015)

I really like the fathers day theme. We always do mothers day, but fathers are parents too.

I voted 2 weeks, because I want to get all my crunchers goings, and 2 weeks would give me more time to spool if I don't get them going quick enough.


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> According to the poll it looks like we'll be planning for a *10 day *Challenge based on points.


Well even if the Poll looks like 10 days challenge is the way to go many of us need time to put the Machines back together.
+1 @james888 
I agree with you, I have the same situation here.


----------



## yotano211 (May 17, 2015)

I have a 8800 GT in the junk box when I had a desktop that I can add to the prize (pool) machine.

I like the 2 weeks time table.


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2015)

I will put up another 100 US pay pall gift.

Voted for two weeks,  we are in this for the long haul afterall


----------



## Toothless (May 17, 2015)

FFFFFFF I still can't get my desktop up for WCG crunching yet.


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2015)

@Toothless PM me


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 17, 2015)

@Norton
@manofthem

kindly add  "Call of Juarez - Gunslinger"  to the giveaway prize fund i will pm the code in due course.....done.
Metro 2033 code is already safely with you.

I am certain i have sent the code for the other bundle,can you confirm this to save me trawling through my pms.


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Norton
> @manofthem
> 
> kindly add  "Call of Juarez - Gunslinger"  to the giveaway prize fund i will pm the code in due course.....done.
> ...



I can confirm Metro and CoJ:G, but I don't seem to have any bundle info, sorry. I have a pm into Norton to see if he has the bundle code.  But I will take another gander around my inbox 

Thanks again!


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I can confirm Metro and CoJ:G, but I don't seem to have any bundle info, sorry. I have a pm into Norton to see if he has the bundle code.  But I will take another gander around my inbox
> 
> Thanks again!



I think we're all set- sent you what I had just.

Thanks again to @CAPSLOCKSTUCK and everyone else for the awesome donations!


----------



## FireFox (May 17, 2015)

That's all What i want


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I can confirm Metro and CoJ:G, but I don't seem to have any bundle info, sorry. I have a pm into Norton to see if he has the bundle code.  But I will take another gander around my inbox
> 
> Thanks again!





@manofthem 
@Norton 
I found the code and i will pm it to you it is an EU only code,

Incidentally, any idea how to clean out TPU pm in tray?


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

It looks like we are close to an even split between 10 and 14 days for Challenge length...

I want to share one item before we make a final decision and I create the Challenge on the WCG site...

*June 10th* will mark one year since *Kreij* passed away- I propose that we start on that date and end on* June 21st*, which is *Father's Day*. This will be *12 days total* and is a fair compromise between the two options we're looking at now.

Thoughts?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> It looks like we are close to an even split between 10 and 14 days for Challenge length...
> 
> I want to share one item before we make a final decision and I create the Challenge on the WCG site...
> 
> ...


Sounds great. I may also be adding another rig to my fleet if I can get the last couple pieces for it in time.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 18, 2015)

I'm good for any option, but 12 days sounds very nice.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

Much against my better nature i have now voted "other" which i think was probably 12 in the original poll.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Much against my better nature i have now voted "other" which i think was probably 12 in the original poll.



Added the June 10th thru 21st (12 day) option into the poll


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2015)

going, going, GONE.  It's out of here.  @Norton 's hit another home run.  Way to tie the two dates together!  I will admit that I was trying to figure out how we could cover two weekends, since that's the time that the majority of new people show up. (although it seems like a lot show up on Monday/Tuesday: "I didn't know this was going on....")


----------



## T-Bob (May 18, 2015)

Toothless said:


> FFFFFFF I still can't get my desktop up for WCG crunching yet.


That's ironic, my desktop runs WCG and Folding@Home. Now all of a sudden it won't fold anymore. This happened after updating to the latest GeForce driver.

I hope that you get it straightened out.


----------



## xvi (May 18, 2015)

Father's day, eh? Mustaches on EVERYTHING!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2015)

xvi said:


> Father's day, eh? Mustaches on EVERYTHING!


Have everyone who participating in the challenge change their avatar to a mustache????  Or maybe something like:




Edit: The idea is to draw attention to the challenge.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2015)

Or:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)




----------



## xvi (May 19, 2015)

Mustache avatars GO!


----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> It looks like we are close to an even split between 10 and 14 days for Challenge length...
> 
> I want to share one item before we make a final decision and I create the Challenge on the WCG site...
> 
> ...




Absolutely perfect idea Cap'n!!


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Father's day, eh? Mustaches on EVERYTHING!


Alright. Gives me the chance to go back to my old avatar that is not from ns2. I shall add a mustache.


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Absolutely perfect idea Cap'n!!


----------



## FireFox (May 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> *June 10th* will mark one year since *Kreij* passed away- I propose that we start on that date and end on* June 21st*, which is *Father's Day*. This will be *12 days total* and is a fair compromise between the two options we're looking at now.


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2015)

Sorry for the stupid question, but I guess I haven't been paying close enough attention.  So are we doing a giveaway in addition to the 2 rigs (US/CA and EU) or is that the giveaway?


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but I guess I haven't been paying close enough attention.  So are we doing a giveaway in addition to the 2 rigs (US/CA and EU) or is that the giveaway?



The rigs are a _TPU giveaway_ (all of TPU) AND we're doing a_ Challenge giveaway_ for crunching/folding Team members who participate in the Challenge.


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but I guess I haven't been paying close enough attention.  So are we doing a giveaway in addition to the 2 rigs (US/CA and EU) or is that the giveaway?





Norton said:


> The rigs are a _TPU giveaway_ (all of TPU) AND we're doing a_ Challenge giveaway_ for crunching/folding Team members who participate in the Challenge.



And a game giveaway, yes? Works for me if everyone wants in on it  





Norton said:


> The rigs are a _TPU giveaway_ (all of TPU).



I didn't realize that, and I think that's pretty awesome!


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2015)

I'll put up a hundred bucks for the challenge - which can be split if you want, just let me know.

I plan to give away some of my servers but I don't want to do that until I finally decide which v3 chips I can get and actually have a new system built.  So that could be a while.  The prices seem to be coming down fairly rapidly on the 14C chips and it's already possible to get good deals on the 12C's.  Also need to work out which of the 79xx and 78xx gpu's to get rid of.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I'll put up a hundred bucks for the challenge - which can be split if you want, just let me know.
> 
> I plan to give away some of my servers but I don't want to do that until I finally decide which v3 chips I can get and actually have a new system built.  So that could be a while.  The prices seem to be coming down fairly rapidly on the 14C chips and it's already possible to get good deals on the 12C's.  Also need to work out which of the 79xx and 78xx gpu's to get rid of.





I updated the prize list in the OP- check it out and let me know if I missed anything. Post here or drop me a PM if you want to add anything to the pool.


----------



## peche (May 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> I updated the prize list in the OP- check it out and let me know if I missed anything. Post here or drop me a PM if you want to add anything to the pool.


Peche's ramdon Steam game gift ... missing on list captain !


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2015)

peche said:


> Peche's ramdon Steam game gift ... missing on list captain !



Thanks for the reminder.

@manofthem will be doing the game giveaway during the challenge- watch for a game list when he opens it up


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Heaven7 (May 20, 2015)

I wish I had something to throw in, too...  I looked around and the only thing I could donate is a Scythe Mugen 4 CPU cooler. The other stuff is as ancient as the card in my avatar...


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2015)

I Just bought the Adventure2 Humble Bundle as a Gift, for this Challenge.

Not much, but Humble Money buys a Humble Bundle! 

@manofthem I will PM you the Link to the redeem page? Right?


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I Just bought the Adventure2 Humble Bundle as a Gift, for this Challenge.
> 
> Not much, but Humble Money buys a Humble Bundle!
> 
> @manofthem I will PM you the Link to the redeem page? Right?



You can do that, yes sir. That actually expedites the process when the winners are drawn and posted. The alternative is to hang onto it til the end and then send the link to the winner. In this case, I create a 3 way message with myself, the donor, and the winner. That way I ensure everyone is contacted and taken care of. Either way is fine  

Thank you for the contribution!  



Speaking of game giveaway, any different ideas on how to spice up the game giveaway this time around?  I'm all for getting some suggestions on how to sexify for this Challenge


----------



## theonedub (May 22, 2015)

I'd like to see the game giveaway transition to 3-5 AAA games only for the final drawing. Everyday during the challenge make a few donated indie titles available for active participants. 

Will require more from our donators, but it will keep the final draw suspenseful and I guarantee there won't be leftovers afterwards.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2015)

Challenge is set for 6/10 thru 6/21

*TPU's Father's Day Challenge*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7298


----------



## TRWOV (May 22, 2015)

as always, count me in with some games for the giveaway


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I'd like to see the game giveaway transition to 3-5 AAA games only for the final drawing. Everyday during the challenge make a few donated indie titles available for active participants.
> 
> Will require more from our donators, but it will keep the final draw suspenseful and I guarantee there won't be leftovers afterwards.


I just handed @manofthem 10 individual indie-ish games and a Bundle. So, there's ten days covered!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 22, 2015)

Unfortunately I won't be able to participate this time as I'll be visiting my family on those dates and will only be bringing my laptop with me 

Good luck to our excellent team for this challenge, and as always, thanks to everyone helping organize and rally the troops for the battle ahead! May TPU grab the first place


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2015)

theonedub said:


> I'd like to see the game giveaway transition to 3-5 AAA games only for the final drawing. Everyday during the challenge make a few donated indie titles available for active participants.
> 
> Will require more from our donators, but it will keep the final draw suspenseful and I guarantee there won't be leftovers afterwards.



Pm a little on that idea so we can discuss it more, or I'll pm you tomorrow. I'd like to talk it over with you because it sounds pretty enticing! 


Edit: agh, just sent you a PM.  I'm going back to bed now but we'll talk more tomorrow


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2015)

** UPDATE **

A couple of prize donations came in over the past couple of days 

*- Scythe Mugen 4* cpu cooler provided by @Heaven7 
- *2x 8pin MB cable extensions* *(White)* provided by @Heaven7 

Prize list updated in the OP


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2015)

@theonedub and I have been talking a little bit, and we're working out a way to add some spice to the game giveaway's "sex life"   If it works out the way we're thinking, it should be pretty exciting for everyone!   More details will be forthcoming in due time 

Also a shoutout to @15th Warlock and @theonedub, among others, on some fantastic donations! 



Also, bump for the Challenge!  It's coming!


----------



## twilyth (May 29, 2015)

I found the following items which should probably be given together since the dram is ecc reg'd.

KTM-SX3168K4/16G[ig] ECC registered DDR3 1600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239081

supermicro X9DRL-3F-O
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182343

the m/b doesn't appear to have a locking tab for the PCI graphics slot.  It looks like it was purchased open box.  The dram is NIB and sealed.  The board socket 2011, ATX but remember, this is the older 2011 that will NOT work with Xeon v3 chips.  Has onboard graphics.


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2015)

Going to make an effort to get the 2500k running tomorrow. I also have stopped crunching on my main rig, 3570k, to reinstall windows. I did that about a week ago but have not had time to do it. Tomorrow seems to be the day, but that depends on household chores go. Got to do the stuff that makes my significant other happy before I can play(hardely play anymore) with my toys.


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I found the following items which should probably be given together since the dram is ecc reg'd.
> 
> KTM-SX3168K4/16G[ig] ECC registered DDR3 1600
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239081
> ...


My gosh twilyth, that would be quite a prize. I enjoy crunching, but what keeps me around is the community here. They sheer generosity I have seen from this team is honestly amazing. All the kriejj rigs that have been built. We are all mostly strangers yet somehow we work together like close friends.


----------



## xvi (May 29, 2015)

Wait.. The challenge is 12 days long? So.. it's like.. the 12 days of Crunchmas? Can we have Crunchmas Day prizes? Just, like, little digital rewards?
♫ On the first day of Crunchmas, Team Captain gave to meeee. ♫

Well, on second thought, maybe we have enough on our plate as it is. Perhaps the next 12 day challenge (possibly near December )


----------



## twilyth (May 29, 2015)

xvi said:


> Wait.. The challenge is 12 days long? So.. it's like.. the 12 days of Crunchmas? Can we have Crunchmas Day prizes? Just, like, little digital rewards?
> ♫ On the first day of Crunchmas, Team Captain gave to meeee. ♫
> 
> Well, on second thought, maybe we have enough on our plate as it is. Perhaps the next 12 day challenge (possibly near December )


I lol'ed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 29, 2015)

Had to:
Straight No Chaser - 12 Days (original from 1998)
Figured we'd murder it just as badly.


----------



## stinger608 (May 29, 2015)

That is an amazing prize offer @twilyth !!!! 





xvi said:


> Wait.. The challenge is 12 days long? So.. it's like.. the 12 days of Crunchmas? Can we have Crunchmas Day prizes? Just, like, little digital rewards?
> ♫ On the first day of Crunchmas, Team Captain gave to meeee. ♫
> 
> Well, on second thought, maybe we have enough on our plate as it is. Perhaps the next 12 day challenge (possibly near December )




Oh man, I laughed out loud reading that @xvi


----------



## peche (May 29, 2015)

@manofthem i just sent 4 codes for the game give away!


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2015)

peche said:


> @manofthem i just sent 4 codes for the game give away!



Got em,, thank you!   Also got a baller code from @yotano211 donated to the game giveaway last night!


----------



## yotano211 (May 29, 2015)

The surprise will be giving away closer to the contest date, stay tuned for further news when its available.


----------



## peche (May 30, 2015)

well, preparing my secret weapon today....
format, tests and everything i shall need, ... unfortunately it will be runing Win7x64eng, but the important thing is that there will be another machine  crunching for me.....!

Regards,


----------



## qu4k3r (May 30, 2015)

Hi,  I'm warming the rigs up to see how much I can crunch!


----------



## peche (May 30, 2015)

Stage 2, testing how it does with 100% load on 5 tasks, no more than that... 
results will be done or ready tomorrow,


----------



## Zachary85 (May 31, 2015)

I added two crunchers yesterday, and I should be able to add another one today.


----------



## FireFox (May 31, 2015)

Maybe i will add one node of my server, but and I say but it's 100% sure


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2015)

Great job getting ready Team! 

The Challenge thread should be finished and posted by the end of the week... we'll do a roll call so we know who's bringing what to the party!


----------



## qu4k3r (May 31, 2015)

WCG Boinc can be run on gfx card?
I have some gfx cards in the closet, 2x hd5830 and 2x hd6790. Which would have more PPD output?
I can try with 2 of them running by night because of heat, for a month. After that if electricity bill allows it, they can be permanently.

How is the scale in the wcg badge/stars vs ppd? Forget it, I found the answer.-


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> WCG Boinc can be run on gfx card?
> I have some gfx cards in the closet, 2x hd5830 and 2x hd6790. Which would have more PPD output?
> I can try with 2 of them running by night because of heat, for a month. After that if electricity bill allows it, they can be permanently.
> 
> How is the scale in the wcg badge/stars vs ppd? Forget it, I found the answer.-



No gpu crunching projects right now but you can always bring some gpu power to the TPU Folding@Home Team 

FYI on the badge stars question... that link you posted was the old system- we're not 100% sure on what the new scale is but it seems that each 10k ppd (FreeDC/BOINC points) equals approximately one star.

*** PRIZE UPDATE***
We have another prize to add to the pool:

- *$20 Paypal gift*- provided by *@Deelron*


----------



## TRWOV (May 31, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> WCG Boinc can be run on gfx card?
> I have some gfx cards in the closet, 2x hd5830 and 2x hd6790. Which would have more PPD output?
> I can try with 2 of them running by night because of heat, for a month. After that if electricity bill allows it, they can be permanently.
> 
> How is the scale in the wcg badge/stars vs ppd? Forget it, I found the answer.-



Only specific projects run on GPUs. Sadly there are none at the moment.

Also the scale changed after TPU's re-design. I used to have 4 stars now I only have two. I think the scale is something like this:

badge: <5k??
1 star: 5-10k??
2 stars: 10-30k?? (knoxx's average is 27k)
3 stars: 30-50k?? (twylight's average is 47k)
4 stars: 50-100k??????? (Madshot's average is 65k)
5 stars: >100k???????????


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2015)

@Knoxx29 's dog may have recently lost his testicles, but he has enough balls to give his bed up for the CRUNCH


(real pic..honestly)


----------



## peche (Jun 1, 2015)

beni is a pretty brave and dedicated cruncher ... truste me


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2015)

So everyone set for the upcoming Challenge?  The days are growing short before dust off!  I just need to squeeze in a cpu swap and I'll be ready to rumble!


----------



## peche (Jun 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So everyone set for the upcoming Challenge?  The days are growing short before dust off!  I just need to squeeze in a cpu swap and I'll be ready to rumble!


yes sir, we are getting ready for crunching on this challenge, aleenha is ready … waiting for getting its 6 clocks and 6 treads ready for crunch, is going to be the first time on AMD hardware for crunching!





Regards,


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

Challenge thread launched:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/

Still needs some work on the OP and prize post but feel free to post in, show your support, and to let us know what you're bringing to the party!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So everyone set for the upcoming Challenge?  The days are growing short before dust off!  I just need to squeeze in a cpu swap and I'll be ready to rumble!


I am ready with 2 laptops, I am getting the desktop ready, I just need to wait for a new power supply, comes tomorrow and the monitor comes next week but I can use my sister's crappy monitor.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2015)

Got this coming on Tuesday, for "This Ole Comp"

It will be rockin' a 3200+Barton, newly polished piece of Copper for a heatsink, with a nice new Nexus fan.

It will be stock timings, for a few days...

But I am hoping it will be fully up by Day one.

Karen will have a new Heatsink, perhaps a new multiplier. And she'll have both cores running for the Challenge, The GPU still folds without a dedicated core but, a bit slower.

The P4 will be just chugging along, as usual. That little thing has been going strong since I got it!

And the Laptop and the Amazon core, all IN!!

It's all I've got Cap'n!!


----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2015)

No mention of our Worldwide Prize Pool? We still doing that?


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> No mention of our Worldwide Prize Pool? We still doing that?



Prizes are listed in the prize post here in the main challenge thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/#post-3293271

Most are world-wide with only a few hardware items US/CA only


----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Prizes are listed in the prize post here in the main challenge thread:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/#post-3293271
> 
> Most are world-wide with only a few hardware items US/CA only


Just dug up the post from before, I think I'm thinking of the Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway idea.
I got confused.


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Just dug up the post from before, I think I'm thinking of the Kreij Memorial Summer Giveaway idea.
> I got confused.



Ya know- I thought about that after I posted also. Thinking we do that at the end of July or early August


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 10, 2015)

My rig has to be down for some maintenance  booo, hopefully it shouldn't take more than a few hours and meanwhile i'll be setting up the Backup cruncher to run
EDIT:
up and running again, A/C unit had to die while i was working so i was forced to move to another room


----------

